
Ask HN: PhpMyAdmin alternatives? - kanaade
I&#x27;ve been looking at some alternatives but they are often really old or not nice enough. I&#x27;ve been phpMyAdmin for quite a few years now but with all the new technologies, html5 and the improvements there are on webapps I&#x27;m starting to feel it falls short. Can&#x27;t do things like edit a column name from the table structure view and quite a few other things that make it not productive enough.<p>Any ideas?
======
dazmiller
This isnt web based but i use mysql workbench. Great tool. Has lots of little
time saving features like table templates (can quickly right click and add a
new table based upon a template u have created. Real time saver) and many many
other goodies.

[https://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/](https://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/)

~~~
tannerj
I'll second MySQL Workbench. For me the other big win over PhpMyAdmin is the
security. With PhpMyAdmin, you have to install it on the server you're
managing. Which exposes your app to all the security bugs that PhpMyAdmin
could possibly introduce. What I love about MySQL Workbench is that it takes a
completely different approach; you actually ssh into your server to manage it.
It's just a GUI on top of the mysql command line. I'm not saying that
PhpMyAdmin is inherently insecure, just that if a bug does exist, you've just
exposed your production server to said bug.

------
wirddin
Sequel if you're a fan of desktop apps.

If you need something just like phpmyAdmin with better UI : SQLBuddy
[http://sqlbuddy.com/](http://sqlbuddy.com/)

------
mikeluby
I'm a fan of Sequal Pro if a desktop application would work for you.
[http://www.sequelpro.com/](http://www.sequelpro.com/)

------
richerlariviere
You could just use MySQL from the command line. But if you're looking to a GUI
I can't help you.

------
tenken
i've started using JKiss's DBeaver (java/Eclipse based) database management
tool. If you're on a Desktop it's pretty nice.

------
specifictso
HeidiSQL

